# Rosie the Riveter Costume



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

For about the past month, I've been tying my hair up with a scarf or bandana and everybody keeps saying I remind them of Rosie. 

So, for my non-scary parties this year, I'll be going as Rosie the Riveter, and I found a great website for really cheap pants and tops. The scarfs can be bought else where online.

Workwear Factory Outlet Online Store of Available Products

I can't wait for this costume, but I do have to say I enjoy my scary ones just as much.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Might be usefull to you:

Rosie the Riveter Trust Website & Store for Official Rosie Products


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool idea for a costume, but, I didn't think anyone knew who Rosie the Riveter was anymore. My mother worked during the war on building planes and I'm sure she looked just like Rosie.


----------

